# Gifting from a Wish List



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I may have done it once or twice before.  I don't remember.  I want to give a friend her Christmas gift from her Wish List.  What happens?  I want it to go to her from Amazon to be received sometime closer to Christmas than now.  If I don't buy it now, someone else could get it for her.  If it's off her Wish List, she will know . . . .  Am I making it all too complicated.  How does it work?  Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I may have done it once or twice before. I don't remember. I want to give a friend her Christmas gift from her Wish List. What happens? I want it to go to her from Amazon to be received sometime closer to Christmas than now. If I don't buy it now, someone else could get it for her. If it's off her Wish List, she will know . . . . Am I making it all too complicated. How does it work? Is there something I'm missing?


I'm so sorry I didn't see this question sooner, but maybe it will help for next year. My family and I use the Wish Lists at Christmas and they are pretty cool. If we buy something from it, the item no longer shows up for the person who purchased it or any of the other people it has been shared with. However if the person who made the list looks at it, everything they put on it still shows up. So they can't tell if all or part of their list has been purchased by the people they shared it with. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't see this question sooner, but maybe it will help for next year. My family and I use the Wish Lists at Christmas and they are pretty cool. If we buy something from it, the item no longer shows up for the person who purchased it or any of the other people it has been shared with. However if the person who made the list looks at it, everything they put on it still shows up. So they can't tell if all or part of their list has been purchased by the people they shared it with. Pretty cool, huh?


I did buy items from my friend's wishlist. Gave her the gifts yesterday. I didn't look at the list after I bought them. She was happy to get them. I didn't ask if she had been checking the list or not. Yes, it is cool! 

Merry Christmas!


----------

